# Proximity Sensor Issue?



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry if I'm just missing a setting somewhere, but I keep hanging up on people when I talk on the phone. Right now I'm running liquid smooth 3.1, but it also happened with multiple BAMF roms and CM7.

I feel like it is a really easy fix that I'm just missing for some reason, but I can't figure it out. Any help?


----------



## elemerica (Aug 10, 2011)

I had the same problem, which was easily solved by using some canned air and blowing out the area were the sensors are at the top. I do this maybe once a month now and have never had the problem since.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

I also put some tape over it to prevent dust from getting in. It looks ugly but seems to work. Not a great design from HTC here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

The canned air seems to have worked! Thanks!


----------



## elemerica (Aug 10, 2011)

jocampbe said:


> The canned air seems to have worked! Thanks!


No problem. I looked for hours when I started having this issue and it was very difficult to find an actual answer rather than loads of speculation based on what ROM or faulty hardware. I happened to stumble across the canned air idea and it worked instantly.


----------

